# Ipad Air ou Macbook air 11'' en complément Mac mini



## globeman (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
je souhaiterai un complément plus mobile à mon mac mini.
J'ai actuellement un ipad 2 et je souhaiterai le renouveler par un ipad air ou par un macbook air 11
Le but est de surfer dans canap, lit, retouche photo, un peu de traitement de texte.
l'autre option peut être un macbook air 13 et ipad mini

qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## lineakd (4 Novembre 2013)

@globeman, qu'est ce qui te manque sur l'ipad 2? Les apps de retouche photo ne te suffisent pas? Parce pour la navigation web et l'écriture les apps sur ios,  tu trouveras des apps qui te conviendront.


----------



## globeman (4 Novembre 2013)

non c'est juste que vu que j'envisage de changer je me pose la question.
J'avais un macbook pro avant, j'ai juste peur qu'un portable me manque.
Pour les logiciels photo j'utilise DXO et aperture, qui ne sont malheureusement pas sur ipad.

Je me dis qu'un macbook air ferai très bien le boulot, après c'est un peu moins facile à sortir et à emmener partout avec soi.


----------

